# Common Grace is unmerited favour



## amiga_os (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all!

I am having an email discussion with a friend who takes the Federal Vision perspective. We are discussing the FV position on temporary forgiveness (he's arguing for, I'm arguing against).

A quick question: I have asserted that Common Grace is grace in the sense of "unmerited favour" rather than "demerited favour". Connected with this is the assertion that the only things Christ "bought", or "atoned" for on the Cross were the sins of the elect. While common grace flows from the cross, is a consequence of it, and was predestined, ... Christ in no way "pays" for anything for the reprobate.

I know that Berkhof argues that the classical Reformed position is that common grace is not a result of the atonement. Am I right in then inferring that common grace to the reprobate can _only be_ unmerited favour?

I feel pretty confident of that assertion. But I feel it's polite to my friend, and wise, just to get some other opinions, since I'm leaning on the argument.

(If anyone is interested, I am considering blogging the arguments for and against, as I feel we've covered some substantial ground. 2ndary question would be if anyone would find that interesting? If so, I'll do so...)


----------



## amiga_os (Jan 14, 2009)

At least Bavinck defines different types of grace (i.e. unmerited and demerited). And he claims it's a valid Reformed distinction.

In fact, before I'd even heard of the FV... common usage of terms in my part of the world was to call unmerited favour "grace", and demerited favour "mercy".


----------

